# Was zockt ihr am liebsten auf dem Pc?



## NeonGamer (20 Aug. 2011)

Wie schon gesagt, was ist euer Lieblinges-PC Spiel?


----------



## redfive (21 Aug. 2011)

Online Poker - Spielen Sie Online im Full Tilt Poker Raum - Deutsch
PokerTH - Community Portal


----------



## DerMarx (21 Aug. 2011)

Ich Freu mich auf Battlefield 3 Modern Warefare 3 und Diablo 3  Werd die Games wohl ohne ende daddeln!


----------



## K.I.Z. (21 Aug. 2011)

Cs:s


----------



## Skype (21 Aug. 2011)

BF 2142 xD


----------



## Ripper Joe (21 Aug. 2011)

Momentan zocke ich eigentlich nur auf 360 und PS3. Aber wenn Battlefield 3 rauskommt werde ich mich wieder verstärkt dem PC widmen.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (21 Aug. 2011)

DTM
Race Driver3





 

 


Upload Image to TurboImageHost.com​


----------



## zool (24 Aug. 2011)

MW2 und DoW Dark Crusade haben es mir zur Zeit angetan)


----------



## jim1983 (25 Aug. 2011)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder Battlelfield Bad Company 2 ( MP )


----------



## lohaaan (31 Aug. 2011)

GTA 2  Ein geiler Klassiker und inzwischen sogar kostenlos zu haben


----------



## Hein666 (31 Aug. 2011)

Anno 1404


----------



## Mandalorianer (31 Aug. 2011)

Resident Evil ]
Metal Gear ] Die Klassiker von der Ps2 
Silent Hill ]


----------



## pottstar (31 Aug. 2011)

Pro Eolution Soccer 2011


----------



## Wurzelzwerg (11 Sep. 2011)

Aaaalso ich spiele sehr gerne:
1.) Minecraft
2.) Torchlight
3.) Back to the Future
4.) Burger Time (Ist noch ein Überbleibsel vom C64)


----------



## didi0815 (11 Sep. 2011)

Call of Duty Blackops und Fifa 2011 bald Fifa 12


----------



## Snowblake (3 Nov. 2011)

Also ich zocke am PC am liebsten Minecraft, Resident Evil und Goalunited 2012 und F1 Online


----------



## harrymudd (29 Nov. 2011)

Am liebsten klassische point & click adventure


----------



## MaMox (25 Sep. 2012)

Assassin's Creed Reihe, Minecraft (Tekkit), GTa,


----------



## blizzard87 (25 Sep. 2012)

Fifa , Pes


----------



## thiphoo (26 Sep. 2012)

Minecraft und aktuell Borderlands 2


----------



## Reggi (26 Sep. 2012)

ich spiele am liebsten star wars online und auf der ps3 zur zeit am liebsten gran turismo und red dead redemtion


----------



## Faponator (26 Sep. 2012)

Borderlands 2 und Teamfortress 2


----------



## myam77 (26 Sep. 2012)

Diablo 3, Battlefield 3, Team Fortress 2


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2012)

Solitaire


----------



## cH1LLoR (26 Sep. 2012)

Dota2 und Diablo


----------



## europerl (26 Sep. 2012)

League of Legends


----------



## Leitner (26 Sep. 2012)

FIFA - egal welche Version ^^


----------



## MUH (27 Sep. 2012)

Call of Duty 4


----------



## henkbioly (27 Sep. 2012)

Dayz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## henkbioly (27 Sep. 2012)

sonst (ist zumindest auf der platte) skyrim, fallout3, dead island, burnout, aber momentan nur..UND NUR das vefickt gute DAYZ!


----------



## straightflush (27 Sep. 2012)

FIFA am liebsten


----------



## Al Bundy29 (27 Sep. 2012)

Fallout New Vegas , Panzer Corps Wehrmacht, Civ 5, & natürlich den EA Fußballmanager :damnpc:


----------



## Trasl (28 Sep. 2012)

Fallout 3 und Drakensang.


----------



## Trenchy (28 Sep. 2012)

FIFA ist immer wieder gut


----------



## tomte123 (28 Sep. 2012)

Black Mesa


----------



## bmwf10 (28 Sep. 2012)

F1 2012 und COD 3


----------



## command (28 Sep. 2012)

Momentan nur BF 2142 und Online Star trek online, Dc universe online und soferns das mal kostenlos gibt bald acuh Star Wars TOR online. Wollte mir BF 3 holen aber da war die Leistungsanforderung und die ständige I-net Verbindung das no go.


----------



## Shadowbeast (28 Sep. 2012)

Da ich nicht mehr wirklich viel am PC zocke seit ich Konsolen habe... Nur Freewar.


----------



## cmd666 (30 Sep. 2012)

Diablo 3 fast täglich und gelegentlich Minecraft.


----------



## gordon01 (30 Sep. 2012)

die whitcher serie ist klasse


----------



## mario64 (30 Sep. 2012)

Diablo 3 und Darksiders 2


----------



## dieter2 (30 Sep. 2012)

BF3 natürlich


----------



## GreenDay89 (30 Sep. 2012)

Ruse und Fifa


----------



## obstiquas (30 Sep. 2012)

Borderlands 2 steht im Augenblick ganz weit oben ;-)


----------



## Freibier (30 Sep. 2012)

Quake 3  :thumbup: auch noch in 27 Jahren
Fallout & Alice Madness Returns haben die mit Abstand am besten designte Spielwelten :drip:
Company of Heros


----------



## Sven. (30 Sep. 2012)

Am PC spiele ich Pinball Ganz Gerne also die von Williams Bally Stern, aber ich hab auch eine PS3 und darauf spiele ich gerne WWE Spiele ab die Spiele von 2009 bis 2012

Sven


----------



## xXMartinoXx (30 Sep. 2012)

Zurzeit MW3, CS:GO, Diablo 3 und Black Mesa


----------



## moiva (30 Sep. 2012)

Mittlerweile nur noch Worms Armageddon.

Früher mal Rollercoaster Tycoon.... schade das es davon keine Neuauflage mehr gibt.


----------



## thiphoo (1 Okt. 2012)

Minecraft und morgen dann endlich Resident Evil 6


----------



## gnomeranger (2 Okt. 2012)

BF3 MP .... ist einfach grandios es zu zocken wenn man mit Skype sein Squad leiten kann

Dann offline noch Strategiespiele wie Ruse oder Panzer General...und wenn ich ganz verzweifelt bin Zyngas Terrorspiele auf FB....aber nur wegen der Mädels ;-)


----------



## rovogoth (4 Okt. 2012)

aktuell Borderlands 2 und Anno 2070.


----------



## kfeeras (6 Okt. 2012)

LucasArts Adventures


----------



## kfeeras (6 Okt. 2012)

Manchmal auch Minecraft, hauptsache Pixelig!


----------



## bine5994 (6 Okt. 2012)

In XP Zeiten Rollercoaster Tycoon, läuft mit Windows 7 leider nicht mehr


----------



## kaader1 (6 Okt. 2012)

natürlich starcraft 2


----------



## BMW2010 (6 Okt. 2012)

vieles
am liebsten COD und C&C


----------



## Freak23 (6 Okt. 2012)

AOE Online.


----------



## Sareth (7 Okt. 2012)

Im Moment auf jedenfall Borderlands 2, einfach nur genial. Ansonsten mal ne Runde Diablo 3 oder Battlefield 3.


----------



## celeb_fan_xz (8 Okt. 2012)

Rollenspiele und Strategiespiele, die am liebsten.


----------



## gazpacho (8 Okt. 2012)

diablo 3 momentan! wobei es leider nicht soo doll ist


----------



## rusty19 (8 Okt. 2012)

Diablo3 mit meinem Whirlwind Barb
lvl 63 paragon stufe


----------



## rovogoth (11 Okt. 2012)

ich kann jetzt aktuell Dishonored empfehlen, einfach klasse


----------



## Sven. (11 Okt. 2012)

Hallo,
also ich werde mir auf jeden Fall am 30 Oktober das Brandneue WWE 13 mir zulegen für die PS3 es kostet so um die 60 €, hier vielleicht mal ein Bild wenn ich das machen darf:




Sven


----------



## biber05 (12 Okt. 2012)

Diablo 3 und Runes of Magic, jeweils im High-Level Bereich


----------



## TobiasB (12 Okt. 2012)

NeonGamer schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, was ist euer Lieblinges-PC ?



Wie verarsche in leute bei celebsbord


----------



## Klark (13 Okt. 2012)

so womit fang ich an , grübel grübel . resident evil 6 szenario mit leon war klasse , mache mich bald an andere 2 ran . borderlands 2 ist sehr kniffig aber empfehlenswert .dishonored wartet auf mich


----------



## ragealucard (14 Okt. 2012)

Momentan spiel ich Resident Evil 6 und ab November Halo 4.


----------



## Saint87 (18 Okt. 2012)

Unreal Tournament


----------



## superguru (18 Okt. 2012)

Ich bin ja eher Fan der Strategiespiele. Zur Zeit ganz groß sind Victoria 2, Europa Universalis III und für den Retro-Schub schalt ich ab und an auch mal Imperialismus an.
Super ist aber auch die gesamt Quest for Glory Reihe.


----------



## Lewis2012 (20 Okt. 2012)

Hi

Ich zocke am liebsten Battlefield 3 ,Fifa 13, und Eurotruck simulator 2 ,Letzteres ist schön 

zum entspannen nach einer langen Battlefield runde .

MFG


----------



## FIREFLY (20 Okt. 2012)

hi ich hab 16konsolen,2pc und 1laptop LOL... also das zocke ich gerne... pc: darkest of days,homefront. ps und ps2 resident evil und silent hill-reihe. ps3: haze und duke nukem forever. xbox und xbox360: die halo-reihe. psp: die monster hunter reihe...und viele andere mehr LOL viel spass beim zocken euch allen bis dann


----------



## Purple Feather (21 Okt. 2012)

Ich spiele aktuell gerne wenn ich Zeit habe Allods Online (ein Rollenspiel) und Siedler Online.


----------



## fridayy (22 Okt. 2012)

im moment starcraft 2 und wow mop.


----------



## p0wertube (22 Okt. 2012)

Douchebag - Workout


----------



## rob01 (25 Okt. 2012)

iRacing


----------



## davesilla (25 Okt. 2012)

star wars - the old republic


----------



## Swill344 (25 Okt. 2012)

GTA IV zur Zeit.


----------



## Farice (29 Okt. 2012)

Zur Zeit WarZ in Alpha. Dishonored kann ich nur empfehlen. Klasse Spiel das man auch, man glaubt es kaum, auf mehrere Spielweisen durchspielen kann. -> Nur zu Empfehlen!
Ach, ja und natürlich Battlefield 3.


----------



## Juschi (30 Okt. 2012)

Wing Commader


----------



## Mitch01 (1 Nov. 2012)

Ich verbringe aktuell meine Zeit mit Guild Wars 2. Ist stark zu empfehlen


----------



## djrock (3 Nov. 2012)

Battlefield 3


----------



## Yunan (4 Nov. 2012)

Resident Evil 6, bin aber ziemlich enttäuscht bis jetzt


----------



## will_ladenschnell (6 Nov. 2012)

World of Tanks und Assassin´s Creed


----------



## moonshine (6 Nov. 2012)

seit gestern .... HALO 4 auf der 360 er

vorher: DisHonored


----------



## crismark88 (7 Nov. 2012)

Momentan Guild Wars 2 und Dishonored


----------



## homer88 (13 Nov. 2012)

tetris und solitär


----------



## Bugatti1981 (14 Nov. 2012)

Ganz Klar BF3


----------



## BumBumBabatz (19 Nov. 2012)

Zur Zeit eigentlich nur FIFA 13 und Resident Evil 5.. aber muss mir unbedingt Borderlands 2 besorgen.


----------



## Snoppy (22 Nov. 2012)

ich zock momentan GW2 und Medal of Honor Warfighter


----------



## TheTux (23 Nov. 2012)

Post-Atomkrieg Spiele: Fallout, Stalker, Fallen Earth
Und als Dauerbrenner - Herr der Rine Online :thumbup:


----------



## Thorwalez (1 Dez. 2012)

Dank der ganzen Indie Bundles bin ich seit ca. 1,5 Jahren voll auf dem Indie-Game-Trip - Billig und gut.


----------



## Thorwalez (1 Dez. 2012)

...und hardware-schonend habe ich vergessen!


----------



## chap110 (3 Dez. 2012)

Oblivion und Assassin´s Creed


----------



## Snoop97 (6 Dez. 2012)

Aktuell nur FIFA13. 

Far Cry 3 möchte ich aber gerne sehr gerne zocken, da macht meine aktuelle Grafikkarte leider nicht mit.  Wird dann evtl. im Januar, nach dem ganzen Weihnachtsstress, aufgerüstet.


----------



## Quecksilber (6 Dez. 2012)

im moment gw2 und masseffect alle teile mal wieder


----------



## mm77 (6 Dez. 2012)

ab und zu sogar minesweeper


----------



## Sicher2004 (14 Dez. 2012)

Herr der Ringe online !!


----------



## veNtriX (14 Dez. 2012)

Dota 2 und gw2


----------



## Syrus (21 Dez. 2012)

Bin zur Zeit kräftig am Far Cry 3 spielen und macht bis jetzt richtig viel Spaß.


----------



## UTux (21 Dez. 2012)

Wenn nächstes Jahr Elder Scrolls Online auf dem Markt kommt, werde ich mir wohl zusätzlich eines dieser Spiele-OS von Microsoft installieren.
Das Spiel interessiert mich schon. Für alle anderen Spiele gibt es PS3 und Xbox360.


----------



## frontlinea (25 Dez. 2012)

Ich habe mir Risen 1 als Budgettitel geholt. Es macht Spass. Davor habe ich mich mit Dishonored beschäftigt.


----------



## SHOCKER (26 Dez. 2012)

Nach Bioshock 1 auf schwer nun mal wieder Bioshock 2 ....


----------



## Troy999 (30 Dez. 2012)

FarCry 3 derzeit


----------



## wrl (30 Dez. 2012)

Gta 4 Online, Anno 1404 und Sim City 4


----------



## diddim (31 Dez. 2012)

Call of Duty Modern Warfare Reihe !!!


----------



## rovogoth (31 Dez. 2012)

aktuell: black Ops 2, Endless Space und die Deadalic Adventures: Deponia, Edna Bricht aus usw. sehr witzig/toll gemacht


----------



## masterg23 (31 Dez. 2012)

Far Cry 3, MW3, BF3


----------



## McSlaughter (11 Jan. 2013)

Hearts of Iron - Reihe und Diablo 3


----------



## müllman (13 Jan. 2013)

Ego shooter sinds nicht


----------



## pic (13 Jan. 2013)

Battlefield 3, CS:GO !!


----------



## Tramb (14 Jan. 2013)

CS 1.6, CoD Reihe


----------



## schieber77 (14 Jan. 2013)

CS:S, Fifa 13 und NBA 2K13


----------



## aloha (26 Jan. 2013)

fm 12 und battlestar galactica ol :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (26 Jan. 2013)

Schach.....


----------



## fighterblue (11 Feb. 2013)

am häufigsten cod


----------



## tahlganis (25 März 2013)

Solitär - Alt und gut!


----------



## Tom13 (29 März 2013)

Zurzeit: Dirt 3 und Assassin's Creed 3


----------



## kc215 (2 Apr. 2013)

Bioshock Infinite, BF3


----------



## Lederfan 66 (25 Apr. 2013)

Ich habe fast alle Sims3 Spiele. Wenn ich darauf keine Lust habe NHL2010, Simcity4.


----------



## CelebMale (27 Apr. 2013)

Pflanzen vs Zombies


----------



## sbh (17 Mai 2013)

Nun schon seit 1 Jahr (mit kleinen Unterbrechungen) DayZ


----------



## Tigy (18 Mai 2013)

Age of Empires III NE :thumbup:


----------



## Bauerdot (7 Juni 2013)

ich spiele Minecraft


----------



## Hool88 (18 Juni 2013)

Ganz klar CoH 2 und World of Warcraft


----------



## xdennisgamez (21 Juni 2013)

minecraft ist wie ich finde das beste piel


----------



## erdnüsse13 (1 Juli 2013)

spore
ansonsten eher xb360


----------



## patrick86 (14 Juli 2013)

cstrike 1.6 seit irgend ner beta version  komm einfach nicht davon weg^^


----------



## Orthus (17 Sep. 2013)

Battlefield 3, Skyrim, Payday 2, Gothic 2, Baldurs Gate 2, Dragon Age, Mass Effect...die Liste ist sehr lange. :-D


----------



## DiggerSoundDiggerBounce (10 Nov. 2013)

Fussballmanager


----------



## MadMax1992 (17 Nov. 2013)

Anno 1602, Fußball Manager 2003


----------



## iLoveSusanSarandon (4 Dez. 2013)

Cod bo

pes


----------



## CelCel (6 Dez. 2013)

guten, alten NFS - nastolgiya


----------



## voodooo1 (21 Dez. 2013)

Hearthstone und Dota 2 :thumbup:


----------



## n5xe42 (25 Dez. 2013)

Oldie but Goldie: Anstoß 3.... ja, sehr alt, aber für mich der beste Fußballmanager. Genau die richtige Balance zwischen Realismus und Spielspaß. Nicht zu einfach und nicht zu komplex.


----------



## harriolli81 (10 Jan. 2014)

Das neue NfS und Civilization (nur noch eine Runde


----------



## pool21 (13 Jan. 2014)

battlefield 4


----------



## crank_ (13 Jan. 2014)

Bin tatsächlich immer noch in Battlefield 3 unterwegs und überlege, ob ich nicht tatsächlich auch auf den League Of Legends-Zug aufspringen soll.


----------



## phr0ke (15 Jan. 2014)

League of legends


----------



## Charme (18 Feb. 2014)

NFS der Klassiker halt :WOW:


----------



## Acienn (19 Feb. 2014)

spiele zur Zeit nur FIFA 14


----------



## corro76 (21 Feb. 2014)

FIFA is too


----------



## RoadDog (22 Feb. 2014)

Nach vielen Jahren COD dann BF Bad Company 2 bin ich schließlich bei World of Tanks hängen geblieben.


----------



## Skype (28 Feb. 2014)

CS:GO wie am Anfang steht Bf 2142 schon lange nicht mehr^^


----------



## halelulia (28 Feb. 2014)

tach auch 

ich zock am liebsten panzergeneral 3d , viele spiele gezockt aber so alt wie das spiel ist hat das kult status


----------



## viperxxl80 (5 März 2014)

Hi, also ich zock gerne Battlefield 4, bringt super Zerstreuung nach einem anstrengenden Arbeitstag


----------



## AndiCB (14 März 2014)

Hallo zusammen
Momentan spiele ich wieder viel World of Tanks.
Und danach, wenn ich an der Inteligenz der Menschheit zweifle, noch ein wenig Dialbo 3 um ein paar Monstern zu zeigen wo der Hammer hängt.


----------



## 2011 (15 März 2014)

DayZ, Battlefield 4


----------



## Chriz_83 (16 März 2014)

Ich zock hauptsächlich Games aus dem Hause Blizzard (WOW, Diablo, SC2, Hearthstone), aber ab und zu auch gerne mal World of Tanks


----------



## tauroi (20 März 2014)

ich spiele am liebsten Dungeon Keeper 2


----------



## Flaming Sword (23 Apr. 2014)

Ja, wenn ich mal wieder Zeit finden würde, könnte ich endlich das eine oder andere Add On von *Skyrim* weiterspielen...


----------



## beachkini (24 Apr. 2014)

Wenn, dann mal wieder eine Runde Counter-Strike in welcher Version auch immer. Seit 2000 dabei und hier und da packt es einen mal wieder. Verfolge sogar noch etwas, was im E-Sport so passiert.


----------



## pofgo (24 Apr. 2014)

Warte gerade sehensüchtig auf das neue Darksouls für PC das am Freitag erscheinen wird


----------



## dirtysouth (30 Apr. 2014)

Alle Assassins Creed teile und Splinter Cell Blacklist zurzeit


----------



## muhuuuuu (2 Mai 2014)

Team Fortress 2


----------



## Watson159 (9 Mai 2014)

League of Legends


----------



## emolai (16 Mai 2014)

Nachdem mit Guildwars2 absolut nicht gefällt, bin ich wieder zurückgekehrt zu Guildwars 1


----------



## SchlomoMeierke (16 Mai 2014)

Wolrd of Tanks


----------



## light1 (16 Mai 2014)

Aion oder Tera


----------



## Urinaty (30 Mai 2014)

Silent Hill PC Version, Silent Hunter 5, Sims 3 .


----------



## heyho22 (3 Juni 2014)

Splinter Cell Blacklist und Age of Empires II  




(und ich warte auf GTA V...)


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Juni 2014)

Zur zeit viel Counterstrike Global Offensive im Wettkampf Modus


----------



## NEXUS68 (14 Juni 2014)

World of Tanks seit 2011


----------



## zool (24 Juni 2014)

MW2, aber es sind nur noch Hacker unterwegs!!!


----------



## infinion (9 Juli 2014)

Watch dogs


----------



## Xiaul23 (13 Juli 2014)

Einen echten Klassiker - Die Siedler 2!

:rock: :thx: an Bluebyte


----------



## tart (15 Juli 2014)

Beyond: Two Souls


----------



## Skype (16 Juli 2014)

Damals wie ich geschrieben hatte BF2142, aber das schon lange nicht mehr.
Hab jetzt über 2000 Stunden CSGO xD


----------



## RatedR (18 Juli 2014)

Ich zocke nur kleine Indie Spiele auf dem PC. Top Games wie BF3 usw laufen auf meinem PC leider nicht.


----------



## dermarkus (28 Juli 2014)

bf4,bf3,fifa,nhl09


----------



## egon0815 (17 Sep. 2014)

Ich zocke eigentlich nur noch Android-Apps auf meinem Tablet. PC schon ewig nicht mehr


----------



## vtel (12 Okt. 2014)

Dragons Prophet Kost nix und ist ganz gut


----------



## mantorok (15 Okt. 2014)

Star Citizen alpha, kostet viel und ist noch lange nicht fertig.


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Okt. 2014)

Wie seit ungefähr 643 Stunden Team Fortress 2


----------



## tauroi (13 Nov. 2014)

ich werde mal wow antesten das neue addon


----------



## mentos123 (20 Nov. 2014)

Sims oder Tactical Ops


----------



## SintoX (28 Nov. 2014)

Immer noch ab und zu League of Legends , aber wenn ich zur Zeit mal am PC spiele ist es wohl CS GO


----------



## hamster360ofking (8 Dez. 2014)

The Elder Scrolls Skyrim


----------



## KoenigIto (20 Dez. 2014)

Star wars the old republic fifa


----------



## Foerster (21 Dez. 2014)

Im Winter immer Skyrim, es gibt kein besseres Spiel für diese Jahreszeit. Die Darstellung und die Lebendigkeit einer mittelalterlichen Welt ist nach wie vor unübertroffen.


----------



## ratax (24 Dez. 2014)

Momentan Call of Duty :-D


----------



## maltonade (11 Jan. 2015)

Wolfenstein the new order :thumbup:


----------



## LegKalle (9 Feb. 2015)

Dying Light... wirklich gutes Spiel. Leider in Deutschland nicht so leicht zu bekommen


----------



## Jeti112 (9 Feb. 2015)

früher haben wir immer Die Sims gespielt.


----------



## userforusing (14 Feb. 2015)

Bis vor kurzem viel Skyrim. Langsam reichts aber damit und ich suche was neues.
Dann immer mal wieder BF 4


----------



## tywin10 (13 Apr. 2015)

Garnichts, reiner Konsolenzocker (scheiß Steam und Antikopierprogramme)


----------



## pectoris (13 Apr. 2015)

gerade "ori and the blind forest" durchgespielt! eines der beeindruckensten spiele ever! und das sag ich, obwohl ich kein jump and run-spieler bin! ganz großes kino...kann ich nur jedem empfehlen! :thumbup:


----------



## exilesr (20 Apr. 2015)

Aktuell das South-Park Spiel. Es ist grandios


----------



## Sagat (9 Mai 2015)

Früher hatte ich 3-4 CD ständer voll mit spielen, heute kaufe ich meist nur noch computer bild spiele wenn, da sind dann etwas ältere games dabei.

Da mein PC eher schwach ist, kann ich leider spiele wie Skyrim oder The witcher 1-2 nicht spielen, habe aber im moment sehr viel spaß mit Pillars of Eternity...hat mehr in previews usw gefallen.


----------



## Skype (10 Mai 2015)

Dying Light hab ich durch.

Und halt CSGO immer noch.


----------



## huso (11 Mai 2015)

csgo natürlich


----------



## Timme1 (13 Mai 2015)

zur zeit gta 5


----------



## Falcon (17 Mai 2015)

Seit 30 Jahren fast nur Adventures. Ich liebe die Dinger einfach.


----------



## Abckind (24 Mai 2015)

Neuerdings Witcher 3


----------



## Elwood99 (6 Juni 2015)

Aktuell zock ich recht viel "The Witcher 3" auf dem PC, es sieht nicht nur grandios aus, nein auch die Story ist einfach gelungen. Man merkt, dass das Game auf einer Buchvorlage basiert, und das wurde wunderbar ins Spiel übernommen.

Daneben ist aktuell noch "4D" von Swery angesagt, endlich wieder ein geniales Game nach "Deadly Premonition"


----------



## savatage84 (5 Juli 2015)

football manager 2015


----------



## hhellboy (25 Juli 2015)

Momentan "War Thunder" -speziell Ground Forces.


----------



## Schmiddeyyy (2 Aug. 2015)

Ich kann es kaum erwarten bis ich fallout 4 habe


----------



## 5799stefan (5 Sep. 2015)

fallout 4 wird der hammer :WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## blackpearl (7 Sep. 2015)

Postal 2 Share The Pain/Apocalypse Weekend. Herrlich Brutal ^^


----------



## RoadDog (18 Okt. 2015)

Nachdem World of Tanks nur noch frustriert kopf99 spiele ich zur Zeit

*Armored Warfare* ist wie WoT nur mit aktuellen Panzern.


----------



## Sven. (18 Okt. 2015)

Da mein PC von vorgestern ist und da ich auf dem AMD 64 Plus 3000 mit 1024 MB Ram Arbeitspeicher und eine ATI Grafikkarten Radeon 550 XT habe kann ich nur noch Future Pinball Spielen es ist ein Emulator für Pinball Automaten. Ansonsten kann ich nur noch die ältesten Games spielen, die vor 3 Jahren raus gekommen sind. 

Und daher habe ich mir die Konsole gekauft das ich auch mitreden kann. Ich weiß das ist der falsche Bereich ist. Für Konsolen.


----------



## helix45 (28 Nov. 2015)

Mal Witcher 2, mal Farming Simulator 2015. Leider ist meine Kiste auch nicht mehr die jüngste. Ach ja C&C Red Alert 3 spiel ich ab und an auch noch gerne


----------



## Drea (25 Apr. 2016)

Goat Simulator D
FIFA 16 auf dem PC fast besser als auf der PS4
Fallout 3
WoW
Hearthstone


----------



## 5799stefan (10 Mai 2016)

fallout 4


----------



## FourTwoZero (16 Juli 2016)

Die Sche**e mit DayZ hab ich langsam satt, das hab ich bis vor kurzem noch versucht zu zocken. Jetzt freu ich mich erstmal wie bescheuert auf No Mans Sky. :drip::drip: Und dann wird auch nix anderes mehr gezockt


----------



## Kamitoran (17 Juli 2016)

Civilization IV und V ! 

Am besten im Multiplayer mit einem ebenbürtigen Gegner. Dauert nur leider Ewigkeiten.


----------



## unuisa (12 Aug. 2016)

Final Fantasy X/X2 HD


----------



## sexalol (18 Aug. 2016)

Counter strike, fallout 4


----------



## danbastone (24 Aug. 2016)

Tom Clancy’s The Division


----------



## golizz89 (11 Feb. 2017)

Rainbow Six: Siege


----------



## eddiethebeast (15 Mai 2018)

Einen von den Total War Teilen (zuletzt Rome 2 und Shogun 2)


----------



## ANDYAE88 (16 Mai 2018)

Sim immerrr


----------



## Lullaby382 (12 Sep. 2018)

Wow and The Sims


----------



## Bender.66 (26 Sep. 2018)

Command & Conquer :freude:


----------



## HighHopes (3 Nov. 2018)

WoW, mainly


----------



## Musik (16 Feb. 2019)

Ich zocke 
World of Warcraft . Ab und zu
Overwatch - Täglich
Hearthstone - Grade nicht so oft
Heroes of the Storm - Momentan gar nicht


----------



## MrUnknown (10 März 2019)

Servus zusammen,

ich spiele zur zeit :

Diablo - GOG - nach jahrzenten das erste mal wieder.... ein klassiker...
und demnächst: Assassins Creed Odyssey


----------



## xtothez123 (21 März 2019)

GTA 5 (inklusive GTA Online), wird nie langeweilig. Hoffe es kommt bald mal RDR 2 auf den PC.


----------



## Scoty (27 März 2019)

Derzeit Metro Exodus.


----------



## s0meguy (3 Juni 2019)

City of Heroes, das ist sowas ähnliches wie World of Warcraft. Das war seit 2012 geschlossen, gibts aber seit Neuestem wieder.


----------



## _CoB_HC_ (7 Juni 2019)

Deep Fritz


----------



## r0ck3tm4n (29 Juni 2019)

Dungeon Keeper 2 früher.


----------



## Linalover69 (5 Aug. 2019)

Total War Rome 2.


----------



## Bern_rondon (21 Aug. 2019)

Castlemania ist genial


----------



## gargamel (14 Sep. 2019)

League of Legends


----------



## skeet1 (22 Sep. 2019)

WoW classic. schach


----------



## mikemyer (22 März 2020)

Currently loving Doom Eternal


----------



## bartmann (22 Mai 2021)

Nach dem Update auf Version 1.5 wieder Stardew Valley


----------



## Woidla (22 Juni 2021)

Aktuell vor allem AoE2. Warte sehnsüchtig auf das Diablo2 Remake und AoE4


----------



## Marco2 (20 Juli 2021)




----------



## ElCoyote (2 Aug. 2021)

Ultimate General Gettysburg (Steam).
Und Rome Total War remastered.


----------



## Chronic (6 Okt. 2021)

Aktuell New World.


----------



## DRAGO (6 Okt. 2021)

Guild Wars 2


----------



## SanFelix (16 Okt. 2021)

Assassins Creed
Aktuell Far Cry 6 auf PS5


----------



## I_Love_Girls (5 Dez. 2021)

World of Warships


----------



## DRDRE5 (17 Jan. 2022)

command and conquer


----------



## c0rN (12 Mai 2022)

World of Tanks


----------



## Darth Tittious (10 Juni 2022)

Aktuell V-Rising.


----------



## Raziel76 (10 Juni 2022)

Im Allgemeinen Ego-Shooter, gerne mit postapokalyptischem Hintergrund. Fallout 4 ist ein Favorit, Horizon Zero Dawn ebenso. Cberpunk 2077 fand ich etwas enttäuschend. Das nächste was mich interessieren wird dürfte Starfield sein.


----------



## Glamour Girl (10 Juni 2022)

Ich spiele vor allem Wirtschaftssimulationen und Aufbaustrategiespiele, z. B. aus den "Planet"- und "Tycoon"-Reihen, Tropico 6 (und manchmal allen Ernstes auch noch 1!!! happy010 ), Jurassic World Evolution 1+2 ...

Anno 1800 hab ich mal als Schnäppchen geschlagen, bisher aber nur mal angespielt. 

Außerdem spiele ich leidenschaftlich Sims, trotz vollständiger Sims 4-Kollektion aber eher lieber und meistes noch Sims 3, ab und zu sogar Sims 2.


----------



## Bad Actor (10 Juni 2022)

Die Total War Reihe, im dreistelligen Stundenbereich


----------



## snoopyle2001 (11 Juni 2022)

Transport Fever 2
Goodgame Empire

früher Anno 1404 - Venedig (hab ich leider auf dem neuen Win10-Rechner nicht mehr zum laufen gebracht)


----------



## Spok007 (18 Juni 2022)

So ziemlich alles - hauptsächlich aber Spiele, die man gemeinsam spielen kann - von Civilization bis Warzone.


----------



## ThorKon (18 Juni 2022)

Borderlands 1 und 2 und 3 usw. bis Tiny Tinas Wonderlands


----------



## joa65 (24 Juni 2022)

Civilization VI, Total War-Reihe und früher Starcraft


----------



## doomi (24 Juni 2022)

Flight Simulator und GTA Online


----------



## Gucky (27 Juni 2022)

Ich bin Mass Effect-infiziert und habe alle 3 (4) Teile mehrfach an PC und Konsole durchgezockt.


----------



## didi33 (4 Juli 2022)

Gothic 1 & 2( DER deutsche Klassiker), und da vor allem die unzähligen Mods die zum Teil gigantische Ausmaße haben.


----------



## Karlzberg (5 Juli 2022)

Ich bin weggekommen vom AAA-Markt hin zu den Indie-Spielen. Dort allen voran *Rimworld*, *FTL *und *Darkest Dungeon*. *Hades *ist auch super, ebenso wie die anderen Titel von *Supergiant Games*. 
Prädikat besonders wertvoll: *This War of Mine*, das mit einem sehr guten Spielprinzip und wahnsinnig dichter Atmosphäre dem Spieler aus Sicht von Zivilisten die Schrecken des Krieges zeigt, ohne auch nur im Ansatz moralisch wertend zu werden.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (6 Juli 2022)

Aktuell World of Tanks. Kram ich einmal im Jahr raus, und jetzt ist gerade mal wieder die Zeit. Gott, bin ich grottig in dem Spiel.


----------



## ruven (6 Juli 2022)

Eigentlich nur das, was ich auf der Konsole nicht zocken kann:
Alte Spiele vom Mega Drive per Emulator und Euro Truck Simulator 2.
Das geht mit PC und Linux.


----------



## superman666 (8 Juli 2022)

Ich bin auch viel der Retro Schiene verfallen...da eigentlich alle Systeme


----------



## Tortenfan (14 Juli 2022)

Ich komme einfach niemals von Anno 1602 los, kA warum. Ist immer noch ein absolut geiles Spiel. An den neuesten Teilen stören mich die dauernden Updates/DLCs, die kommen für mich persönlich viel zu oft. Da hat man sich gerade an etwas gewöhnt, zack, neues DLC, alles wieder anders. Hätte ich wesentlich mehr Zeit zum zocken, dann würde es aber wohl genauso andersrum aussehen und ich wäre froh über jedes neue DLC.


----------



## Hope (18 Juli 2022)

Für die kleine Pause zwischendurch "Sven Bomwollen". Schon bissl älter aber putzig und muntert auf. 
Und kürzlich hat mich ein Nostalgieanfall gepackt und ich hab den Amiga 500 wieder aus dem Keller geholt. Wer erinnert sich noch an Lemmings, Pacman und Bobble Bubble?


----------



## Xalt (19 Juli 2022)

Hope schrieb:


> […] den Amiga 500 wieder aus dem Keller geholt. Wer erinnert sich noch an Lemmings, Pacman und Bobble Bubble?


Habe auch noch einen Amiga, leider aus Platzgründen schon lange nicht mehr aufgebaut.


----------



## Torpedotreffer (27 Aug. 2022)

so einen hatte ich auch mal - tolle Zeiten


----------



## HansN (4 Sep. 2022)

Stockfish 12 oder Leela Chess Zero.


----------



## Maev (5 Nov. 2022)

Spiele viele Genres, zur Zeit Mal wieder Battlefield 2042 (viel spielbar als zum Release). Ansonsten noch Division 2.


----------



## vdbnvqenklj123f89nj (Samstag um 11:24)

Von der Anno-Reihe kommt man nie so ganz los.


----------



## DRAGO (Samstag um 11:43)

Seit Jahren *Guild Wars 2* auf Dzagonur


----------

